# Treadmill



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

Winters coming and I am thinking about getting a treadmill and I have been looking at a few between $1000 and $1500. 
I know it needs to have at least a 20 inch wide belt and 57 inches long (minimum) and folding would be preferred.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

